
The Android engagement paradox - czr80
http://www.asymco.com/2012/11/26/the-android-engagement-paradox/
======
sami36
I find those findings fascinating. As someone who carries two devices,an
iPhone 4S (iOS 6.1 Beta) & a Galaxy nexus (4.2), I do find myself reaching for
the iPhone more for subtle & seemingly unimportant reasons that add up in the
long term to something really significant.

iOS polish & fluidity, the quality of the APIs upon which developers build
their apps & the design language is still somewhat ahead of Android.

Don't get me wrong, In other aspects, Android rules supreme. The automatic app
updates feature is very convenient.Google Now wipes the floor with Siri.
Widgets are a welcome diversion from the the stale app grid...etc

That being said, other _simple_ tasks such as browsing the web are still more
comfortable on an iOS device...& that despite the smaller screen which I'm
really starting to hate.

